# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Linux-Bookmarks für Newbies !

## redlabour

Da ich immer wieder das Gefühl habe das Newbies hier und überhaupt in der Linuxszene zwar erwünscht aber vernachlässigt oder überfordert werden poste ich mal diese Linkliste. 
Der Originalthread ist unter de.comp.os.unix.linux.infos zu finden.

"Linuxhomepages für Einsteiger
  von Thomas Bader (thomasb@trash.net)
  $Id: text_info.sgml,v 1.5 2002/09/08 13:55:56 thomasb Exp $

  [Dieses Posting erscheint wöchentlich.]

  In diesem Posting möchte ich auf einige, für Linux-Neulinge nützliche
  Webpages verweisen. Falls Du selber eine Webseite gefunden hast und
  denkst, sie sollte hier erwähnt werden, dann lass es mich
  (thomasb@trash.net) wissen!

  Vorschläge, Hinweise und Korrekturen sind immer willkommen! Schickt
  sie einfach an thomasb@trash.net .


·  Das Linux-Buch von Thomas Ermer

     Ein Buch über Linux und seine Komponenten. Erwähnt werden unter
     anderem X11, reguläre Ausdrücke und ein Ueberblick über die
     Kommandozeilentools eines Linuxsystem. (deutsch)

http://www.rennkuckuck.de/linux/



  ·  Das Linux Anwenderhandbuch

     Ein hervorragendes Handbuch, das für Einsteiger nur zu empfehlen
     ist.  (deutsch)

http://www.linux-ag.de/linux/LHB/ (zum online Lesen)

www.linux-ag.de/progs/LHB-7.0.tar.gz (zum Downloaden)



  ·  Debian Documentation Project

     Eine Sammlung von Dokumenten, die sich ausschliesslich auf Debian
     GNU/Linux beziehen. (englisch)

http://www.debian.org/~elphick/ddp/



  ·  Deutsches Linux HOWTO Projekt

     Dieses Projekt hat es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, dem deutschsprachigen
     Linux Anwender Dokumentation in seiner Muttersprache zur Verfügung
     zu stellen, so dass auch Anwender ohne Englischkenntnisse Linux
     einsetzen können.  (deutsch)

http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/



  ·  Die Sendmail-IGA

     Die Sendmail-IGA ist eine "Idiotensichere Gebrauchsanleitung zu
     Sendmail". Dabei wird besonders auf die Aspekte im "Heim-Betrieb"
     eingegangen. (deutsch)

http://www.uugrn.org/sendmail/



  ·  Ein LINUX-PC als Internet-, Datei-, Druck- und Faxserver

     Diese Webseiten sind geschrieben worden, um Neueinsteigern,
     Umsteigern und Nichtprofis Hinweise zur Einrichtung eines Linux-PC
     mit verschiedenen Serverfunktionen zu geben. (deutsch)

http://www.mnd.fh-wiesbaden.de/~dreymann/linux/



  ·  Erics technische Homepage

     Leitfäden für: Linux als Internet-Gateway, Internetsicherheit mit
     Linux, Linux auf Mobilcomputern, Anwendungstips, Speed-Dragon an
     Linux

http://www.ew-tech-hh.de/



  ·  Freshmeat.net

     Diese Seite ist die erste Anlaufstelle bei der Suche nach einem
     speziellen Programm. Neue Versionen von Programmen (Updates) werden
     meist hier angekündigt. (englisch)

http://www.freshmeat.net/



  ·  German Manpages

     Auch für die wohl meist genutzte Informationsquelle zu bestimmten
     Programmen gibt es deutsche Uebersetzungen. (deutsch)

http://www.infodrom.org/projects/manpages-de/



  ·  Getting started with SSH

     SSH ist ein Programm, mit dem man sich in ein entferntes System
     einloggen kann. Im Gegensatz zu telnet gehen bei SSH die Passwörter
     nicht im Klartext über das Netz, was die Sicherheit erhöt. Dieses
     Dokument erklärt sowohl den Gebrauch von SSH als auch wie man die
     Authentifizierung über RSA-Schlüssel erledigen kann. (englisch)

http://www.tac.nyc.ny.us/~kim/ssh/



  ·  golinux.ch

     Ein überschaubares Spektrum an ausgesuchter und aktueller
     Dokumentation zu Linux in deutscher Sprache. Howto's, man pages,
     apropos Suche, Online Bücher und weiterführende Links.

http://www.golinux.ch



  ·  LiLAC - Linux with LAptop Computers

     Neben dem Laptop und InfraRed-HOWTO gibt es hier eine Fülle von
     Infos zu Laptops und PDAs mit Linux.

http://home.snafu.de/wehe/



  ·  Linuks.net

     Deutsche Linuxseite, die hauptsächlich Neuigkeiten zu dem Thema
     Linux enthält. Ausserdem ist hier eine Übersicht über die Linux-
     Kommandozeilenkommandos enthalten sowie Workshops zu den Themen
     Apache, Mailserver und FTP. (deutsch)

http://www.linuks.net/



  ·  Linux Documentation Project

     Das englische Pendant zum ``DLHP''. Hier findet Ihr englische
     HOWTOs zu vielen Themen. HOWTOs sind kleine "Kochrezepte", die in
     möglichst kurzer Form das Einrichten einer Komponente oder eines
     Programmes erklären sollen. (englisch)

http://www.linuxdoc.org/



  ·  Linux-Docu.de

     Eine grosse, deutsche Suchmaschine, die sich auf Linux-
     Dokumentation spezialisiert hat. (deutsch)

http://www.linux-docu.de/



  ·  Linux-Dokumentationen

     Sammlung von Dokumentation rund um Linux, die von Dirk Bender
     gepflegt wird. Viele der hier enthaltenen Dokumente sind auch auf
     anderen Servern verfügbar, aber irgendwie ist es schon praktisch,
     einen Index davon zu haben. (deutsch)

http://www.64-bit.de/



  ·  Linux Knowledge Portal

     Zweisprachige (deutsch/englisch) Webseite, die viel Knowledge zu
     Linux enthält. Die Webseite ist allerdings sehr SuSE-lastig, was
     aber kein grosses Hindernis sein sollte. Die Inhalte des Portals
     sind in thematische Gruppen organisiert, was das auffinden
     einzelner Inhalte sehr einfach macht.

http://www.linux-knowledge-portal.de/



  ·  LINUX Wegweiser für Netzwerker

     Onlineversion des im O'Reilly-Verlages herausgebrachten Buches. Es
     beschreibt die wichtigsten Netzwerkkomponenten eines Linux-
     Systemes. (deutsch)

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freeboo...ag2/inhalt.htm

  ·  Linux: Wegweiser zur Installation & Konfiguration

     Ein Buch über die Installation & Konfiguration eines Linuxsystemes.
     Dieses Buch ist auch in gedruckter Form vom O'Reilly-Verlag
     erhältlich.  (deutsch)

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freeboo...ux_wegIVZ.html



  ·  Pro Linux

     Deutsche Seite mit Informationen zu Linux. U.a. enthält sie
     Workshops, Neuigkeiten sowie Tipps. (deutsch)

http://www.pro-linux.de/



  ·  The Linux Cookbook

     Dieses Buch behandelt primär Fragen, die sich der neue *User* (im
     Gegensatz zum Sysop) des Systems stellt: Was ist der Befehl für X,
     wie kann ich Y erreichen, etc. Da das Buch in sog. "Rezepte"
     aufgeteilt ist, fällt auch Neulingen das zielgenaue Suchen nach
     Informationen leicht.

http://dsl.org/cookbook/

http://ressourcen.snooweatinganima.de/cookbook/ (Mirror)



  ·  UNIX Dateisysteme

     Kristian Köhntopp erklärt die Funktionsweise eines UNIX-
     Dateisystems. Sehr ausführlich, aber nur für Fortgeschrittenere zu
     empfehlen. (deutsch)

http://www.koehntopp.de/kris/artikel/unix/dateisysteme/



  ·  UNIX Shellprogrammierung

     Eine Einführung in die Programmierung mit der Shell /bin/sh.  Damit
     lassen sich kleine Alltagsaufgaben sehr leicht automatisieren.
     (deutsch)

http://www.koehntopp.de/kris/artikel...rogrammierung/



  ·  UNIX System Administrators Resources

     Grosses Verzeichnis von Ressourcen für UNIX-Systemadministratoren
     und alle die es werden wollen. (englisch)

http://www.stokely.com/unix.sysadm.resources/

  Thomas Bader - thomasb@trash.net

  Mein Dank gilt allen, die mich durch Kritik, Korrekturen und
  Vorschlägen unterstützt haben."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipulus

Mir hat www.linuxfibel.de sehr geholfen. Gute Dokumentationen über viele Themen, wie Bash/-Programmierung, Installation, Kommandos und Server-/Client-Dienste.

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von Discipulus_ 
> *Mir hat www.linuxfibel.de sehr geholfen. Gute Dokumentationen über viele Themen, wie Bash/-Programmierung, Installation, Kommandos und Server-/Client-Dienste.*



siehe auch http://www.rennkuckuck.de/linux/   <---ist der alte Seitenname !  :Cool:  

Aber Du hast recht - die Linuxfibel ist echt mega !  :Wink:

----------


## redlabour

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=69549

Dann trag mal Eure Vorschläge im Diskussionsthread ein !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rjkop

http://www.linuxhq.com

Hat mir sehr mit dem Kernel geholfen, dort gibts außerdem viele Links.

----------


## Eyeconqueror

Super Links,

thx die haben mir sehr viel geholfen, da ich auch noch ziemlich unbetagt bin im Unmgang mit Linux.

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von Eyeconqueror_ 
> *Super Links,
> 
> thx die haben mir sehr viel geholfen, da ich auch noch ziemlich unbetagt bin im Unmgang mit Linux.*


http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/sho...&threadid=69549 

In dem Thread sind noch mehr !  :Smilie:

----------


## wickey

Hier fehlt ein Link:

http://members.aon.at/wickey

grüße wickey

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## wickey

@Computerlink.de

Möchtest Du meine Seite kopieren?

Lass Dir was neues einfallen  :Big Grin: 

grüße wickey

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## wickey

Habe umgebaut (ein wenig am Layout gebastelt), müsste wieder Problemlos erreichbar sein.

grüße wickey

----------


## donesteban

Respekt,

ist ja eine ganz schöne Sammlung; ich habe ziemlich viele angesehen, aber was muss ich festellen? So richtige Newbies kommen nicht auf ihre Kosten. Ich will zum Beispiel wissen, wie ich die verdammte ownership ändern kann und kenne den Befehl nicht. Wo kann ich sowas nachsehen, ohne mir gleich das linuxbu.ch kaufen zu müssen? Hilfe!!

----------


## Flightbase

siehe signatur ...
selflinux.de

greets, Nik

----------


## lucrative

linux.lucrative.de

ich bastel da noch ein bissl rum.
im mom gibts dort schon eine
link list 
und eine 
programm list

wird bald mehr.
guckt euch auch den rest an...


@ Wickey:
mach bitte mal nen de.vu link auf deine page
wickey.de.vu ist noch frei

@ donestebian:
das linuxbu.ch kasste dir dort auch dowloaden  :Wink:

----------


## wickey

Wieso wird mir laufend empfohlen, eine de.vu Domain zu machen?
Was stimmt mit meiner Providerdomain nicht?

grüße wickey

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von wickey_ 
> *Wieso wird mir laufend empfohlen, eine de.vu Domain zu machen?
> Was stimmt mit meiner Providerdomain nicht?
> 
> grüße wickey*


Weil sich die kein mensch merken kann.   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Ich bin gerade dabei so ne Art Seite mit Linux Links zu erstellen ...  ich bin sehr froh, dass ich hier ne Menge interessanter Links gefunden habe ... werde mich gleich mal daran machen die alle zu sichten und dann je nach gefallen einzubauen.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> P.S. über weitere Vorschläge (möglichst Deutscher) Seiten bin ich dankbar ....*



http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/ (DEUTSCHES LINUX HOWTO PROJEKT) 
http://www.manpage.ch/howto.html (DEUTSCHE HOWTO´S)

----------


## redlabour

http://linux-fuer-alle.de/

http://www.linuxforen.de/

http://www.google.de/linux

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/linux/Dokumentation/RPM/

http://www.linuxbu.ch 

http://www.debianforum.de 

http://www.marcooo.de/index.php

----------


## redlabour

http://www.easylinux.de

----------


## Los_Andros

auch noch sehr zu empfehlen
http://linuxhandbuch.sourceforge.net

----------


## redlabour

So hier mal der Zwischenstand :

http://selflinux.sourceforge.net/ 
http://members.aon.at/wickey/
http://www.linuxhq.com 
http://www.rennkuckuck.de/linux/ 
http://www.linuxfibel.de 
http://linux.lucrative.de 
http://linux-fuer-alle.de/ 
http://www.linuxforen.de/ 
http://www.google.de/linux 
http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/linux/Dokumentation/RPM/ 
http://www.linuxbu.ch 
http://www.debianforum.de 
http://www.marcooo.de/index.php
http://www.easylinux.de
http://linuxhandbuch.sourceforge.net
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/
http://www.debian.org/doc/#manuals
http://www.debianforum.de 
http://www.linux-praxis.de 
http://www.prolinux.de 
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/ (DEUTSCHES LINUX HOWTO PROJEKT) 
http://www.manpage.ch/howto.html (DEUTSCHE HOWTO´S)
http://www.rennkuckuck.de/linux/ 
http://www.linux-ag.de/linux/LHB/ 
http://www.debian.org/~elphick/ddp/ 
http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/ 
http://www.uugrn.org/sendmail/ 
http://www.mnd.fh-wiesbaden.de/~dreymann/linux/ 
http://www.ew-tech-hh.de/ 
http://www.freshmeat.net/ 
http://www.infodrom.org/projects/manpages-de/ 
http://www.golinux.ch 
http://home.snafu.de/wehe/ 
http://www.linuks.net/ 
http://www.linuxdoc.org/ 
http://www.linux-docu.de/ 
http://www.64-bit.de/ 
http://www.linux-knowledge-portal.de/ 
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebo...nag2/inhalt.htm 
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebo...nux_wegIVZ.html 
http://www.pro-linux.de/ 
http://dsl.org/cookbook/ 
http://ressourcen.snooweatinganima.de/cookbook/ (Mirror) 
http://www.koehntopp.de/kris/artikel/unix/dateisysteme/ 
http://www.koehntopp.de/kris/artike...programmierung/ 
http://www.stokely.com/unix.sysadm.resources/ 


Alle anderen haben sich andauernd bisher wiederholt. 

Wisst Ihr noch mehr ?? Bitte postet sonst keine Kommentare bzw. wenigstens keine Fragen in diesem Thread - sonst geht die Übersichtlichkeit gleich wieder verloren !  :Wink:

----------


## RapidMax

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/

Besonders für Umsteiger interessant.

Gruss, Andy

----------


## redlabour

http://www.abandonkeep.com/os.shtml

Kleine Runde Geschichtsunterricht mit Download von Linux V. - 0_99

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## redlabour

Hier mal meine gesammten IE-Favoriten zu Linux gepackt und ordentlich in eine Ordnerstruktur gelegt. Für Newbies und demnächst gewillte Umsteiger bestimmt ganz nett um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen!  :Wink: 

Sortiert sind sie wie folgt nach dem entpacken :

Anwendungen
Deutsche Linuxportale
Distributionen
Foren
Linuxportale
Onlinebücher & Anleitungen
Shops
Softwaredownloads
Spass
Spiele
Windowmanager

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die zwei Stunden Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## redlabour

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Schade, meinereiner, der kein Windows mehr hat kann nicht gucken. *


Quark - sind URL bzw HTML Files kannste mit jedem Texteditor öffnen !

----------


## zippelmann

hier noch eine Dokusammlung, sehr ausführlich und verständlich bechrieben
http://www.newbie-net.de/

----------


## randy

die developerworks von IBM - erstklassig. sind aber in englisch
www.ibm.com/developerworks/ 
es gibt auch einige sachen für "nichtmehrsoganz"noobs.

mfg
randy²

----------


## ottix

Meine Seite richtet sich auch an "lernwillige"   Linux Einsteiger
http://www.tux-net.ch

----------


## Bio-logisch

Was vielleicht auch noch interessant ist:
http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/2/simple/2
http://www.rpmseek.com/index.html

Beides Suchmaschinen für fertig kompilierte RPM - Pakete.
Vor allem der erste Link hat es mir angetan: Auf Advance Search kann man nach einzelnen Dateien Suchen und zudem die Suche auf einzelne Distris einschränken, sehr praktisch.

----------

